# Toptrope hgh - toptopshop



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 29, 2017)

Has anyone else used this source for their hgh needs? Ive been using toptrope for about a month now and i definitely like em... Theyre #1 on e r o i d s hgh supplier with consistant review after review.

Anyone else try em?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2017)

They are know scammers. Several people have reported having seizures from the poison in their vials.


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> They are know scammers. Several people have reported having seizures from the poison in their vials.


 Yeah, but they are #1 on eroids!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> Has anyone else used this source for their hgh needs? Ive been using toptrope for about a month now and i definitely like em... Theyre #1 on e r o i d s hgh supplier with consistant review after review.
> 
> Anyone else try em?



Why do you like them? Had it tested? Got labwork?


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (May 30, 2017)

pillarofbalance said:


> why do you like them? Had it tested? Got labwork?



well i like them because they sent over all their qulity testing paperwork when i requested it, the customer service has been excellent, they have a lot of positive reviews on forums and eroids..and when i take the hgh i get all the sides of quality gh...tingling hands/ swelling ankles and feet, deep deep sleep, recover faster, sex drive through the roof, super vascular...feel good and lots of energy... Im gona get some labs soon just havent had the time with work and all....i have a labcorp slip for gh and igf1 waiting for them so ill use it soon...

Do a little digging, they have nothing but positive reviews...


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 30, 2017)

if they have nothing but positive reviews then that tells me someone is deleting the negative reviews bc there isn't a source out the who hasn't had 1 or 2 irritated customers. if you've only been on it for a month how many ius are you running ? and how often ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> r u serious? Why isnt there anything on the web about this? I havent come across anything negative about them yet....well until now...



I will show you how it's possible

See the post you made that I quoted here? Go find the post in this thread.


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2017)

as POB drops the mic!  haha  

Cmon now.  Doesn't it strike you as odd that some place get all great reviews.  That would be a huge red flag for me.


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 2, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> as POB drops the mic!  haha
> 
> Cmon now.  Doesn't it strike you as odd that some place get all great reviews.  That would be a huge red flag for me.




oh no bro...they have some medicare and some bad reviews...dont get me wrong but majority r bad and my experience...this is only coming from my own personal experience dealing with toptrope's hgh and toptopshop is that they have good customer service and will provide any paperwork u request immediately...they have a lot of people who post their labwork and u can see for yourself and make your own opinion but mine is they r g2g...ive been enjoying my 80ius 10%overdosed kits and 120ius yellow tops kits of toptrope...so far...had all the symptoms; tingling hands, swelling of ankels and feet, sometimes get  alil hgh gut going on lol. deep ass sleep, like from 11pm to 2-3pm the next day....insane...sex drive through the roof...she cant even keep up anymore and begs me to stop, lol.... i got shredded in a matter of weeks...recover quicker, and the vascularity is just gnarly....anyways thats just my 2cents..thought ifd share it with the members here who r looking for some good stuff...i like to share the wealth once i find something so thats all im doing...just trying to help others find something good...but im no rep or promoter so dont think im trying to promote them in anyway, just want to let members here know my experience and hope they find what theyre looking for...

thanks guys...


----------



## Dex (Jun 2, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> oh no bro...they have some medicare and some bad reviews...dont get me wrong but majority r bad and my experience...this is only coming from my own personal experience dealing with toptrope's hgh and toptopshop is that they have good customer service and will provide any paperwork u request immediately...they have a lot of people who post their labwork and u can see for yourself and make your own opinion but mine is they r g2g...ive been enjoying my 80ius 10%overdosed kits and 120ius yellow tops kits of toptrope...so far...had all the symptoms; tingling hands, swelling of ankels and feet, sometimes get  alil hgh gut going on lol. deep ass sleep, like from 11pm to 2-3pm the next day....insane...sex drive through the roof...she cant even keep up anymore and begs me to stop, lol.... i got shredded in a matter of weeks...recover quicker, and the vascularity is just gnarly....anyways thats just my 2cents..thought ifd share it with the members here who r looking for some good stuff...i like to share the wealth once i find something so thats all im doing...just trying to help others find something good...but im no rep or promoter so dont think im trying to promote them in anyway, just want to let members here know my experience and hope they find what theyre looking for...
> 
> thanks guys...



Wow, that sounds like good hgh. I might have to order some on the second Tuesday of next week.


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 5, 2017)

just trying to share a good source for members...your call but this is just my experience


----------



## LegionUndefined (Feb 14, 2019)

I just ordered from them. Hope they’re still trusted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2019)

LegionUndefined said:


> I just ordered from them. Hope they’re still trusted



There is no hope.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

LegionUndefined said:


> I just ordered from them. Hope they’re still trusted


How could you possibly have read anything in this thread posted by anyone that has been around for more than five minutes and refer to them as trusted at any point?  You guys kill me.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

Step 1. Order product
Step 2. Investigate company’s reputation.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 14, 2019)

Gotta do your homework for a few months. Take notes. Read and read some more, ask questions.  Ordering off the enet should be avoided at all cost unless it’s your only , last option. Blood work tells all ! QC paper work can be made or forged ! Customer service is nice and all but blood work proof for quality products and you’re not being scammed is the key. Customer service is not the most important thing honestly. Anyone can be nice and responsive until they get your money then by by !! Eroids is a joke ! Almost as bad as Ology!! Sources and reps pay mods to delete bad reviews and ban members who have negative reviews or talk shit about sources !! This is the most open and honest site there is!!! Hands down !! OP you actually sound like a shill for this GH source if you ask me !


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2019)

before you even pin it, get it tested.  

its way too sketchy of a place to just open the box, add your bac and pin

I hope you didnt order more than 1 kit


----------



## toptopshop.org (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello guys!
Glad to join this site! 
If you have any question about us ..don't hesitate to pm me any time. 
Best wishes to all!


----------



## toptopshop.org (Jun 17, 2019)

LegionUndefined said:


> I just ordered from them. Hope they’re still trusted



Thanks for your business sir!
I am sure you have get the products already , share your positive experience with us to get discounts for new orders!
Don't worry about our quality! Purity 99%+
Newest bloods work for your reference:
Igf level from 220 to 517 after using our hgh!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2019)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2019)

toptopshop.org said:


> Hello guys!
> Glad to join this site!
> If you have any question about us ..don't hesitate to pm me any time.
> Best wishes to all!



Why you scam so much?


----------



## toptopshop.org (Jun 17, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Why you scam so much?



Hello sir , 
Thanks for your question! 
But it's not true!
We are in business more than 10 years now!
If we are scam , should be a full of bad feedback from customers! 

Google our site , you will find out what the true customers speaking. 
We are doing serious business! 
Cheers mate!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 17, 2019)

toptopshop.org said:


> Hello sir ,
> Thanks for your question!
> But it's not true!
> We are in business more than 10 years now!
> ...



time will tell


----------

